# Sinuplasty



## belindapearl (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone coded a surgery for sinuplasty,  this is utilizing a ballon for dialation of the sinuses. I know there is a temporary code (S2344) which is fine for our commercial insurance patients.  We were told to use the normal endoscopic codes for Medicare and Medicaid (31254-31276).  Is this correct?  Is any other ENT's doing this procedure?  If so would you not use the unspec code (31299)?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Belinda


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Aug 19, 2008)

Belinda, No you would not use the unlisted code. If you go the AAO-HNS web site there is quite detail on this subject.


----------



## dimmitta (Aug 26, 2008)

*AAO-HNS Website*

Belinda, 

We are getting ready to bill for this procedure where I work. I found a great article on the website Candyr73 mentioned. I've posted the link to their website for you. The article is approximately 8th down the list. Hope this helps!

April


http://www.entnet.org/Practice/cptENT.cfm


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks April, I just did not have that website in hand at the time. I appreciate it


----------

